# Needing excello mill parts



## Leggman (Mar 26, 2017)

As some of you may know a few months ago I purchased a used excello 602 mill that was lacking a few parts. The previous owner has shown little to no intrest in digging out ther missing parts he says he has but they are buried somewhere in a 18 wheeler trailer under tons of "yard sale stuff".
Basically I need the leadscrew for thew 42" table, One endcap, both bearings, and the other bits to make it a working table. All I got for the table was the table itself and one endplate. 
As these parts are nearly impossible to find does anyone out there know of someone who might have a old parts machine and be willing to help with some of the parts.
Maybe I could just get some acme threreaded rod and make my own if I knew what thread it is?
I know I am asking a LOT but if you don't ask you don't find.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 27, 2017)

I've got the 48" table on my 602.  I can measure the screw diameter tomorrow.  I know it is a 5 TPI pitch.

Making the screw and getting bearings is the easy part....the endcap would be the problem. 

Chris


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisW said:


> I've got the 48" table on my 602.  I can measure the screw diameter tomorrow.  I know it is a 5 TPI pitch.
> 
> Making the screw and getting bearings is the easy part....the endcap would be the problem.
> 
> Chris


How about posting some pictures of the end caps on your  602 mill to give Leggman some ideas on making new ones?


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 28, 2017)

Leggman.....the lead screw is 1"-5 Acme (right hand).  I'm curios as to which version (serial number and the casting of the name on the front of the head...XLO or EX-CELL-O).  Do you need a manual for yours?

4gsr....no need to post a photo....he has an end cap to measure on the other end of the table.


----------



## Leggman (Mar 28, 2017)

Chris, Thanks for the info on the acme screw. I have a early version 602 with XLO on the head. Looking into getting a screw now.


----------



## Leggman (Mar 28, 2017)

Found a six foot acme screw on ebay for fifty bucks. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Leggman (Mar 28, 2017)

I measured the one endcap I have and the bore for the bearing measires 2.125" Does anyone know the bearing number that goes in there?
Thanks again... Dave


----------



## Leggman (Mar 28, 2017)

I am obviously missing something as I can find no bearings to fit?


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 28, 2017)

Dave......I looked in the 3 manuals that I have for different 602s and all of them list the bearing as a New Departure 477504 which is equivalent to a 6204 (and I believe with a snap ring and 2 shields).  That makes it a 20 x 47 x 14 mm.  47mm=1.8504"

Do you have a manual for your mill?

Chris


----------



## Leggman (Mar 29, 2017)

I measured the bore in the endcap and it does come out to 47mm. Its a good thing I have a lathe so I can make it all work. Thanks again.  Dave


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 29, 2017)

Roton has acme lead screw stock-  www.roton.com
Mark S.


----------



## Leggman (Mar 29, 2017)

Everything is on it's way. I have the lead screw ordered from ebay along with some acme nuts and the proper bearings. All of this could have been avoided if the PO would have taken the time to provide what he promised but that being said I am sure we have all been in a similar situation. 
What I am attempting to do won't be as good as having the original parts but it should get it usable until such time when I either get what I am promised or find the parts from someone else. 
The old adage of let the buyer beware is still very true today.
I could easily look on this as a oppertunity to make a power feed?


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 5, 2017)

Any progress?


----------



## Leggman (Apr 5, 2017)

I finally got in the leadscrew and the bearings and today I started making the end plate for the other end of the table. It wont be pretty but it should make the table move back and forth.
I am taking pictures as I go to document everything on here but it might be tomorrow before I get any pictures downloaded on here. 
I DID get the motor back from the rewind shop and now the mill is running. It works great and as far as I can tell everything works as it should.
I am still going to have to get a vise and I was wondering if this one is worth buying.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Accu-Lock...194701?hash=item23803ad54d:g:u~gAAOSw9N1Vsnev
I am not a shop just a hobbyist who likes making stuff.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 5, 2017)

The Kurt knock offs are hit and miss. You may get a good one and you may not.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 8, 2017)

Been making good progress on the missing parts for my table. In the following pictures you can see the progression on the Part "52-15032 Table Dial pad". I call it and end cap or bearing support or whatever. Maybe someday I will get the right part from the PO but I am not holding my breath.
I started off with a piece of 3/4" steel plate I got from a good friend at Fearless Welding LLC. Here in Winchester Ky.
I found a round piece in the scrap pile to make the bearing support and all I had to do was turn the round piece to fit the bearing then mate the two. I used some transfer punches to put the holes in the plate using the one good piece as a template. It all worked good except one bolt hole was just a tad off but I am ok with that.
I used my chop saw to cut the acme screw and soon will be turning the ends to 20mm to fit the bearings.
After that I have to do some more turning and threading to put the handwheels on.
Thanks again for all the help.
Dave


----------



## Leggman (Apr 8, 2017)

I also made a crank for my knee the other day. It is rather crude but it works great.


----------



## Mwieczorek (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice work!  You're making lemonade out of lemons for sure.

Sucks about the PO.  Hopefully he comes through some day soon just so you get the parts.

Matt


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 9, 2017)

If you run into any problems I can always take pictures of mine or measurements of a part if you need it.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 9, 2017)

Somewhere I am sure is a blueprint of the lead screw but that would just be too easy.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 11, 2017)

Got some more done on the leadscrew today. Turned both ends and am pretty much now waiting on some thread cutting tooling that is on a very slow boat from china. Looks like about a two week wait. Ouch. 
The first pic shows the 3/4" area where I will thread for backlash adjustment. Then of course 5/8 threading on each end to hold the handles on.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 20, 2017)

IT'S ALIVE
I finally got the mill back to 100 percent. 
I just went ahead and made the parts I needed instead of waiting on the PO to get off his can and finish the deal. He might call me someday and tell me to come get the parts I need and if he does then cool but if he doesn't then I still have a working mill. 
The only drawback is I don't have the dials on the end to tell me how much I am moving but a  DRO will fix that.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 18, 2017)

This is most excellent. Thanks for posting the progress on your mill.  We should have an Ex-Cell-O club. My mill doesn't match any of  the many different descriptions that I have found.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 18, 2017)

Mikebr5 said:


> My mill doesn't match any of  the many different descriptions that I have found.


Can you post some photos of your machine?


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 18, 2017)

NCjeeper said:


> Can you post some photos of your machine?


I wrote up a blurb here : http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ex-cell-o-tools.60743/#post-500395
Here is a pic that includes the most troubling difference to me, an inexperienced vertical mill operator:


----------

